# After medical, pcc how many days/weeks for visa grant



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Im done with my medicals last may 8,2012 and my wife's results will be released on may 22,2012. In how many days or weeks will our visa be granted . We are applying for 475 visa. Anyone who have experiences kindly share your stories or time line. Thanks


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

arvinalcasid said:


> Im done with my medicals last may 8,2012 and my wife's results will be released on may 22,2012. In how many days or weeks will our visa be granted . We are applying for 475 visa. Anyone who have experiences kindly share your stories or time line. Thanks



It should be around one month or so after finalising of medicals at DIAC end...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

assuming that ALL the docs are met you should get the grant within 7 days...might be a bit more sometimes..
i got mine the very next day..



arvinalcasid said:


> Im done with my medicals last may 8,2012 and my wife's results will be released on may 22,2012. In how many days or weeks will our visa be granted . We are applying for 475 visa. Anyone who have experiences kindly share your stories or time line. Thanks


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

arvinalcasid said:


> Im done with my medicals last may 8,2012 and my wife's results will be released on may 22,2012. In how many days or weeks will our visa be granted . We are applying for 475 visa. Anyone who have experiences kindly share your stories or time line. Thanks


Write to ur CO stating that u have submitted all docs from ur side and ask if there's anything more required. Also state that if nothings needed plz process ur case further. 
I did this and got the grant the next day.


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I checked on the site and all my requirements are already MET. My wife's medical is in REQUESTED status. Hope we can get the grant as soon as possible. Thanks again  cheers


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have few questions related to PCC. 

+ I have got my passport in 2006 
+ My Wife got her passport in 2006
+ We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.

Please answer my below queries.

(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.

Cheers
Shan.


----------

